# Dobermann Slopestyle Frame



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

I thought it'd be good to pass the news along:thumbsup:. I don't know any specs but it looks amazing. http://morethanwelding.blogspot.com/


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

saw it on sicklines.com looks dope


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

looks nice and smooth, i bet it rides good too...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I haven't quite gotten used to the look of skinny short travel SS frames yet.

It is very simple and smooth though. I wonder how much it weighs.


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh damn, that's the ultimate. I wonder how would it look like with 24's.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

it looks nice but wouldnt they have trouble with chain tension with the rear shock?

it looks like a full suss BMX


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> it looks nice but wouldnt they have trouble with chain tension with the rear shock?
> 
> it looks like a full suss BMX


No, it's a single pivotal system (kinda like Cowan DS)


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Very cool! I wonder how much it weighs?

Yess makes the Cove 5 Spot and the Arrow Racing DS3 with a bb kinda like that. The Cowan DS is similar too. I rode a DS3 for years...the stiffness is just awesome on these type of bikes.

It does look like a FS BMX, anybody remember the Brooklyn Machine Works FS BMX?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'd ride it...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's called a concentric BB pivot... Not a single pivotal system...

There is no chain growth as it cycles through the suspension. Downside is that it bobs a lot.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

wow that is so incredibally simple, i like it, but it does still look odd to me with all the lil tubes.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

quick hijack but who distributes dobermann in the US im looking into there frames but can't find prices on the net or at any lbs


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

stupid question
is slopestyle dule slolem


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

No. Think of crankworx.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

that proto frame is apparantly at 8lb, but will trim "fat" before production....


looks like a little 140mm rotor out back, I dig.


haha, yeah, I remember those BMW's too!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Looks like a big ol 203mm rotor up front with a mech. Juicy in the rear? Chain's slack.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

*sweeet, build it*

reminds me of the never produced Norco 420.

God I wanted one so bad!

(can't find a pic, but it had a gyro, 14mm axles, pegs and disc brakes, 4" front and back)

((I'd like to see a small tube from st to dt right under the shock))


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

140mm rotor up front? A post mount caliper bolted up to a IS adapter is already a pretty close fit for a 160. 140 up front doesn't seem real feasible.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> 140mm rotor up front? A post mount caliper bolted up to a IS adapter is already a pretty close fit for a 160. 140 up front doesn't seem real feasible.


:skep: those voices getting to you again lately?  
who are you talking to?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm not sure why all of you fanboys are sportin' boners for this frame...

Is it because it's made by Dobermann? Nothing special if you ask me...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> :skep: those voices getting to you again lately?
> who are you talking to?


Prime8 was talking about a Norco with 4 inch discs front and rear... I think?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Ray Bao said:


> I'm not sure why all of you fanboys are sportin' boners for this frame...
> 
> Is it because it's made by Dobermann? Nothing special if you ask me...


your assumptions allow us to see inside your head. keep that in mind.

please show us another north american hand-made, true temper 4130, 3-4" suspension frame on the market with the same progressive geometry as a pincsher and the ability to be set up as an SS without a tensioner... and will weigh in under 8lb. 

please visit other forums, such as ride monkey and speak with daman(Adair) yourself and you can find out what exactly goes into these frames first hand.

namebrand may mean everything to someone, but please don't assume that "someone" is everyone.

Dobermann has earned the respect they recieve by offering a great hand-made product with close customer/manufacturer input and incredibly progressive geometry that was hardly at all available to the public when they came about. (you may only be taking note of this brown-nosing occuring from the all the groms suckin' up lately when just following by example. Please don't turn that observation and your hate for those people into unecessary hate towards a product unless it is justified. This isn't the fashion forum.).


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Prime8 was talking about a Norco with 4 inch discs front and rear... I think?


4" URT suspension and I found a pic... it had 24" wheels too


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Prime8 said:


> 4" URT suspension and I found a pic... it had 24" wheels too


pretty far ahead of it's time in concept...


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

slopestyle


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

boyfromthelak said:


> quick hijack but who distributes dobermann in the US im looking into there frames but can't find prices on the net or at any lbs


As far as I know to get a frame from outside of Canada, you just order strait from Dobermann. The Pischer will be 450-500 usd (or something like that) so if you're interested you should just send them an e-mail.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks R1D3R wasn't sure if that was the deal


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

No problem, my Pinscher is a great little bike and I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

R1D3R said:


> No problem, my Pinscher is a great little bike and I can't recommend it enough.


Dobermann are indeed sick bikes!


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

thats good to hear my decision is between the pinscher and the blk mrkt riot just need another couple weeks of work and to make my decision


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

*Sorry to bring back an old thread but...*

Here's the latest news on the slopestyle proto:thumbsup:. http://dobermannbikes.blogspot.com/2008/05/one-step-closer-to-production.html


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

No dont be sorry


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

oh god that new one is the hotness. i might have to get it


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> your assumptions allow us to see inside your head. keep that in mind.
> 
> please show us another north american hand-made, true temper 4130, 3-4" suspension frame on the market with the same progressive geometry as a pincsher and the ability to be set up as an SS without a tensioner... and will weigh in under 8lb.
> 
> ...


This has to be one of the most intelligent replies on MTBR is a loooong time. You hit the nail on the head!


----------

